# OnePass Question



## Mellow Sparky (Aug 23, 2021)

I just set up a new Edge (after having an old Tivo DT forever). I guess OnePass replaced SeasonPass. In setting up a bunch of shows to record regularly (from cable), the "Channel" selection is set to ALL by default. I noticed in that setting none of my shows recorded and I needed to go back in and pick a particular channel.

Is there a bug in the software or am I doing something wrong? Here's why this is concerning - I have a bunch of shows that will restart in the fall, but no channel is available yet, so the Channel setting stays on ALL. Do I have to know to go in and change that to the actual channel before the season starts (since in my current experience the ALL setting for channels results in nothing getting recorded)?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Haven't seen this issue, 1Ps with All set record the shows I had them set for in TE3. I always changed it to the particular channel when the show arrived.

Sounds like a bug in TE4.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

You should be able to keep channel set to “All” and it will record the show from any channel.

If your one passes didn’t record there was likely a different reason. Check the Recording History.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Te4 Bolt+ I set a one pass and it did not show up in my shows. Did a search and found a recording and played it but it was not in my shows?


----------

